# Burned DVDs aren't accepted by some (consumer) players



## headcrab (Jan 4, 2011)

We have just noticed this problem as we only just did a show we can legally release recordings of (Macbeth). We recorded the show, and burned DVDs of it, but half the players throw a disc error and refuse to play it. They won't say what the error is. I have tried burning with both -R and +R media. Neither one works.

I am using a iHAS224-06 burner which apparently doesn't support bitsetting. I burn at 16x speed (could this be the problem?). Anyone else having a similar problem? What do I need to do to solve the problem?


----------



## sk8rsdad (Jan 4, 2011)

Is it possibly an issue with dual-layer disks and single-layer players??


----------



## LavaASU (Jan 4, 2011)

headcrab said:


> We have just noticed this problem as we only just did a show we can legally release recordings of (Macbeth). We recorded the show, and burned DVDs of it, but half the players throw a disc error and refuse to play it. They won't say what the error is. I have tried burning with both -R and +R media. Neither one works.
> 
> I am using a iHAS224-06 burner which apparently doesn't support bitsetting. I burn at 16x speed (could this be the problem?). Anyone else having a similar problem? What do I need to do to solve the problem?


 
I was never able to find out why, but a videographer for one of the companies I worked with had that happen on one show (out of 6 or so he did). I ended up fixing it by copying the bad disk on a mac (it wouldn't read in my pc) and reburning.


----------



## headcrab (Jan 4, 2011)

They're single-layer discs.

I just burned a disc at 4x speed. I'll see if it works...


----------



## headcrab (Jan 4, 2011)

It didn't work. The player threw the same error, so it seems that the burn speed doesn't influence the player's acceptance of a disc.


----------



## avkid (Jan 4, 2011)

The solution is not to use consumer decks.
You can find decent rackmount pro decks for less than $150 on Ebay.


----------



## headcrab (Jan 4, 2011)

Professional DVD players aren't an option here. We want to distribute copies of this recording to parents etc. who only have consumer grade stuff.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 4, 2011)

I agree that the problem may come from the initial copy of the disc. How did you record this disc? What format are you making the disc? Are you having all of the discs not play in some players, but will play in others or is it just random discs don't work at all? Does the burner have to make conversions or is it just straight copies?


----------



## shiben (Jan 4, 2011)

headcrab said:


> Professional DVD players aren't an option here. We want to distribute copies of this recording to parents etc. who only have consumer grade stuff.


 
Profesional grade DVD burners are not DVD players. A pro-level DVD burner is a better idea for burning DVDs for distribultion than a consumer grade deck.


----------



## headcrab (Jan 4, 2011)

I recorded to whatever format windows movie maker let me (I don't have anything better) and encoded and burned the file to a disc with Nero Express. I used the default settings, I don't know exactly what they are. When I do this, I first burn to a disc image which is easier for us to archive. When I want a hard copy I burn it to a dvd with takes at lot less time than encoding each time. I have two DVD players easily accessible. Every disc I burn will play in one but cause the other to throw this error.

I have read that this issue could be solved if I could make the DVD player think the disc is a DVD-ROM by bitsetting/book type setting but my burning drive doesn't support this.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 4, 2011)

It sounds as if you are recording a format that the specific player doesn't read. Newer players include the ability to play DivX, MPEG, etc. If you put the DVD into your computer and open the files (as opposed to allowing autoplay), you should easily be able to see what kind of format that the disc was recorded.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jan 5, 2011)

It could also be the compression you are using, some DVD players only handle Mpeg2 Compression. its not very often that a cheap player can handle more than that as more chips = more cost. 

I don't remember how to specifically check how its compressed on the file but making sure it was mpeg2 compression would help.


----------



## gafftaper (Jan 5, 2011)

Have you considered just having it done professionally. I just did a quick search and the first place on the list will do 100 DVD's in jewel cases with full color printing on the DVD for $195 including shipping and you'll get them next week. That's $1.95 each. Can you provide that quality that fast? Charge $10 each and you need to sell 20 to break even. From there on out it's all profit. 

Not sure where you are at but if it's a decent sized city there is probably someone who will do it locally and get them to you in a day or two.


----------



## headcrab (Jan 5, 2011)

Having discs made professionally will not help. I still don't know why the disc won't play in this particular DVD player. Besides we intend this for small numbers of copies, nowhere near 100.

When I open the DVD in Windows Explorer I see these files:
VIDEO_TS.BUP
VIDEO_TS.IFO
VTS_01_0.BUP
VTS_01_0.IFO
VTS_01_1.VOB

I assume, due to the popup, that Nero Express encodes the DVDs with MPEG2. Then it tells me the "Full functionality will expire in 30 days," when I already bought the software...


----------



## photoatdv (Jan 5, 2011)

headcrab said:


> Having discs made professionally will not help. I still don't know why the disc won't play in this particular DVD player. Besides we intend this for small numbers of copies, nowhere near 100.
> 
> When I open the DVD in Windows Explorer I see these files:
> VIDEO_TS.BUP
> ...


 
Have you tried burning on another computer?


----------



## headcrab (Jan 5, 2011)

I haven't, but I will do that next.

I just found that the DVD player which wouldn't accept my burned discs wouldn't accept any others as well. The lens could be dirty.


----------



## dmoes (Jan 5, 2011)

there are many variables here

first there are some players that just cant handle DVD R media either -r or +r 

More players can handle -R media than play +R media If memory serves it about 96% of the consumer players can play -R and only 87% play +R

the quality of the burner has a lot to do with it. I cant recommend whats better but as someone said try another computer or two. 

Another important variable is the quality of disks. There are bad ones and reliable ones, and you cant really tell by just looking at them. The brand name means little since they are just that, a brand, and not usually the maker. Try some different brands of disk and hope that they are actually made by different manufactures. You may find you are just using poor disks 

for more info on this, try this site for info on disk quality Best Blank CD or DVD Media - 2010

you don't really need the software they are promoting to determine the Media ID code as many good burning programs like nero have a utility like CDSpeed that will give the Media ID but the site has a good info and a table that lists good and bad media. 

hope this helps. and I hope that "_the Scottish play_" goes well for your group

is it also bad luck to type Macb*** or just to say it while in a theater


----------



## headcrab (Jan 5, 2011)

Actually, we already finished the show. I am trying to prepare the recording for release. Without knowing it I bought MBI discs, which are said to be junk on the site you linked to. However, I get the same results with Ritek media.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jan 5, 2011)

My guess is, as you stated, possibly an error with the specific player. If you have difficulty playing commercial discs as well, then that player isn't a good representation of what the consumers are using. I have a few players that end up having issues with commercial discs and I just send those players to the dump. It may be the laser, but it also could be that it cannot spin the disc up to speed (my wife does this to our CD players often by using the repeat function.


----------

